# Grapewood in terrarium



## CoorsFreak (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm currently planning for my first terrarium build for some FBT and am looking for some advice about grapewood. I've read from various websites that you shouldn't use grapewood in a humid environment or for water feature due to rot and mold. While other sites say it's ok to use it in this type of environment. Any thoughts on your experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

While grapewood can be beautiful, it doesn't last in wet environments. I haven't personally used in a pdf viv, but we have used in tarantula enclosures and even in that relatively dryer environment, it molded too heavily for actual use. 

It shouldn't harm your frogs, but you will need to redo your build way too soon.

You can also look for information about good woods to use here on DB. I have only used mopani wood for my own builds.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I know a few people on this board who have had some real success with grapewood. It molds over really really heavily in the first week or so and afterward it seems to go through typical mold cycles. Eventually the wood softens somewhat, but I think it gets a bad, somewhat undeserved rep. Don't use it for a water feature, but you can use it for decoration.

All this said, I'd recommend choosing a different wood. Malaysian driftwood, iron wood, ghost wood, these things will probably suit your vivarium better.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If the humidity is high enough it tends to break down within a couple of years. ( I have a lot of experience with it since we use it a lot at work). The wetter the enviroment the faster it breaks down. Its fine to use as long as you aren't using it as a major structural piece of the enclosure. 

Ed


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Ed said:


> If the humidity is high enough it tends to break down within a couple of years. ( I have a lot of experience with it since we use it a lot at work).
> 
> Ed


I think if it lasts a couple years, that is a long time. In some previous posts many people were suggesting to break down tanks before that time. So, for the purpose of darts it sounds like it would last long enough before you may need to do a tear down


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Personally I think if you are setting up your cages in a manner that requires a break down every couple of years, then you aren't doing something right. Unless I am upgrading to a larger tank I try to not take down a cage unless there is some real problem. I have enclosures that have been up and running for 15 years at work with the same animals and over 5 years at home. 

Ed


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree with you Ed. I was just afraid I would get jumped on by some people if I said otherwise. In my 90 gal build, I want it to be put together once, and enjoyed for many years.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback Ed. I think based on what you noted, then I might incorporate a small piece of grapewood for the upper levels of some larger tanks which wouldn't make a difference to replace after a couple of years....

All said though, most of my grapewood is used for bird perches or for wall decorations incorporating Tillandsia.


----------



## CoorsFreak (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the info everyone. One more question. Does anyone know of a website where I can order any ghost or some cypress for a good price. I really want to find a nice piece to make into a waterfall.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

jeeperrs said:


> I agree with you Ed. I was just afraid I would get jumped on by some people if I said otherwise. In my 90 gal build, I want it to be put together once, and enjoyed for many years.


Don't worry about what others are going to say or think about your posts. A different Ed I know has a signature, "The people that mind don't matter, and the people that matter don't mind."


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Try ebay, I know they have tons of that stuff on there. 



CoorsFreak said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone. One more question. Does anyone know of a website where I can order any ghost or some cypress for a good price. I really want to find a nice piece to make into a waterfall.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

CoorsFreak said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone. One more question. Does anyone know of a website where I can order any ghost or some cypress for a good price. I really want to find a nice piece to make into a waterfall.


Look through the sponsors. Several of them often carry these items. 

Ed


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info!!!! I bought some grapewood, intending to use it for a background. I think I will put it to the side, and go with something else. Might put it in as peice of decoration.


----------

